# AC controls (malfunction)



## skatehard90 (Dec 20, 2004)

Car: 2005 specV
miles:13k
problem: the AC controls aren't working very well.

there are 2 controls, one for the amount of air to be circulated and one to turn the AC on and off. . . well the AC button doesn't turn the AC on and off, the knob for the air turns it on and off. well sometimes i don't want the AC on, and i kind of just want the air moving, but i can't shut the AC off. 
the AC button light still works, so pushing it in and out turns on the light and shuts it off, but doesn't control the AC. . . 

well what should i look at ? I looked at fuses but can't relate one specifically for that button. . . 
i'm thinking the AC button is stuck permanently on 'ON' even if it's off, so it has to be that button....

any suggestions besides lugging it over to the dealer. and it's under warranty, i just don't want to go over there. lol


thanks


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

This makes no sense. Read your owner's manual. If the problem isn't your understanding of how the A/C works, get it fixed at the dealer.


----------



## Kindfiend (Oct 13, 2004)

skatehard90 said:


> Car: 2005 specV
> miles:13k
> problem: the AC controls aren't working very well.
> 
> ...


Well, in my GXE, the air had to be at least turned to 1 in order for the AC to come on. Example: I hit the AC button with the air controls set at 0 (turned off), and the light stays off. If I turned the knob to 1 or higher, the light turns on and the AC kicks in.

I would also keep in mind that having the controls set to defog will automatically turn on the AC.

I have heard of an issue with the Specs that the AC doesn't turn off after it has been turned on once. Search around, I'm sure there was a tread about it and how to fix it. Something about a metal strip or something that stayed engaged.

I hope this helps.


----------



## Sorority Demon (Jul 15, 2005)

If I am not mistaken, if you have the air turned to the window defroster, the AC comes on automatically. So if you start the car with the air going up there, the AC will still be on if you turn it to the vents or down to the floor. 

Do I have this right?


----------



## skatehard90 (Dec 20, 2004)

Sorority Demon said:


> If I am not mistaken, if you have the air turned to the window defroster, the AC comes on automatically. So if you start the car with the air going up there, the AC will still be on if you turn it to the vents or down to the floor.
> 
> Do I have this right?



yes that sounds exactly it. . . i didn't think the AC would stay on after defrost. so i guess i'll just keep it off defrost. lol
occasionally i have to use it for the windshield: just to hit it with some dry heat to take the layer of condensation off

and if it has to do with something about a metal strip like someone said above, oh well lol

thanks


----------



## Spec Vader (Nov 7, 2004)

*woah!!!!*

damm, i have an 03 spec v and have the same issue!! thx god im not the only one!!

basicaly same here.. I turn car on. if i turn the AC on or off while using the floor and dashboard vents all is ok... BUT, if i turn the knob to the floor/defrost or defrost position the AC will kick on AND remain on even if i turned the knob back to the floor or dashboard vents....

only fix i found was to have the knob in the OFF position, turn the car off then on again, then the AC be off and only fans run again.

ANy help with this will be nice


----------



## Spec Vader (Nov 7, 2004)

Spec Vader said:


> damm, i have an 03 spec v and have the same issue!! thx god im not the only one!!
> 
> basicaly same here.. I turn car on. if i turn the AC on or off while using the floor and dashboard vents all is ok... BUT, if i turn the knob to the floor/defrost or defrost position the AC will kick on AND remain on even if i turned the knob back to the floor or dashboard vents....
> 
> ...


****actually after doing some more searchin on the web its found out to be due to a 2wire microswitch behind the panels. a zip tie to keep the circuit from completing when the defost is selected will fix it...


----------



## Sorority Demon (Jul 15, 2005)

Spec Vader said:


> ****actually after doing some more searchin on the web its found out to be due to a 2wire microswitch behind the panels. a zip tie to keep the circuit from completing when the defost is selected will fix it...


Or you could just turn the ac and fan off when before you turn off the car. that way when you start it up again the ac is not on.


----------



## Spec Vader (Nov 7, 2004)

well there is that too....

BUT, that is only once u turn off and start the car.... what if u dont want to wait till the next time u start the car? thats when the zip tie fix comes into play :thumbup:


----------

